# Зачем сращивать позвонки?



## Rubin (9 Сен 2014)

*Можно я немного удивлюсь...*

*А зачем сращивать позвонки в позвоночнике?*

*Только когда все способы консервативного лечения не принесли желанного результата, Ваш врач предложит Вам операцию. Вот несколько видов патологии, при которых можно использовать задний спондилодез:*

*
Дегенеративно-дистрофическое поражение межпозвонкового диска

Нестабильность позвоночного сегмента

Деформация позвоночника

Спондололистез
*

*Клиническая картина*
Начнем с простого – с клиники. Какие симптомы характерны для данной патологии? Возможно, вы удивитесь, но многие пациенты вовсе не предъявляют жалоб, а спондилолистез обнаруживается в ходе планового обследования. В ряде случаев единственным симптомом деформации является боль в пояснице, гораздо реже эта боль сопровождается иррадиацией в ногу, онемением в области нижних конечностей и спастичностью мышц задней поверхности бедра. Однако у многих пациентов перечисленные симптомы вызываются не столько смещением позвонков, сколько основным заболеванием, например, остеохондрозом.

*Причины и патогенез*
При изучении некоторых заболеваний разговор об этиологии становится беспредметным, ибо представители доказательной медицины просто не знают, почему развивается тот или иной недуг (пример – псориаз или экзема). Однако факторы, вызывающие спондилолистез, изучены очень хорошо, а специфика данной патологии такова, что изучение патофизиологии деформации даст нам 95 % информации о сущности происходящих процессов. И, главное, это поможет понять принципы терапии.

Типичной локализацией спондилолистеза является пояснично-крестцовый отдел позвоночника, более того, чаще всего поражаются сегменты L5-S1 или L4-L5. Потому и говорить мы будем исключительно о строении поясничных позвонков и изменениях в их структуре при интересующей нас патологии.



На рисунке вы можете видеть строение поясничного позвонка. Нас будет интересовать та его часть, которая находится выше и сбоку относительно позвоночного канала – дуга позвонка. В дуге позвонка принято выделять верхнюю часть (пластина дуги, или ламина) и нижнюю – ножка позвонка. Пластина дуги находится между остистым и поперечными отростками позвонка, ножка дуги – между поперечными отростками и телом позвонка.

Именно в области дуги позвонка и происходят изменения, которые лежат в основе спондилолистеза. Если в результате травмы (перелом) или врожденного дефекта развития нарушается целостность пластины или ножки дуги позвонка, мы говорим о спондилолизе. Вследствие дефекта дуги межпозвонковые суставы более не могут удерживать тело позвонка в правильном анатомическом положении, и оно (тело) смещается вперед. Развивается спондилолизный спондилолистез.

Аналогичное смещение происходит и при врожденной дисплазии (недоразвитие) поперечных отростков поясничного позвонка, и в этом случае мы говорим о диспластическом спондилолистезе. При остром переломе в области ножки дуги развивается травматический спондилолистез, а при поражении дуги позвонка (в области ножки или пластины) в результате заболевания костей или неопластического процесса (опухоль) формируется патологический спондилолистез.

Но позвонки удерживаются в правильном анатомическом положении не только суставами, в этом процессе принимает участие и межпозвонковый диск, который, как вы знаете, страдает при остеохондрозе позвоночника. Именно поэтому остеохондроз также может привести к смещению позвонков, и в этом случае развивается дегенеративный спондилолистез.

*Лечение*
Еще немного, и все детали мозаики встанут на свои места. Если вы внимательно читали раздел «причины и патогенез», вы должны были заметить, что в основе патологических изменений лежит, либо поражение дуги позвонка, либо отростков, либо межпозвонкового диска. Но что это нам дает?

Все просто: позвонок удерживается на месте при помощи суставов и межпозвонкового диска. Если страдают суставы, отростки или дуга позвонка, их роль берет на себя диск, если страдает диск – его функцию компенсируют суставы. Именно благодаря этой «взаимовыручке» мы редко сталкиваемся с выраженным смещением позвонков, гораздо чаще оно не превышает 10-15 %. Именно поэтому спондилолистез редко сопровождают яркие клинические симптомы, и именно поэтому этот недуг можно и нужно лечить консервативным путем.

*Основное направление терапии – это лечебная физкультура, укрепление мышц спины и брюшного пресса и создание т.н. мышечного корсета, который будет предупреждать смещение позвонков. В ряде случаев ЛФК можно дополнить использованием фиксирующих ортопедических приспособлений. Однако следует заметить, что ношение корсета не должно быть длительным, так как это ослабляет мышцы спины и негативно сказывается на общем прогнозе.*

Операция проводится только при выраженном болевом синдроме и низкой эффективности консервативной терапии на протяжении 12-18 месяцев. Целью хирургического вмешательства является стабилизация позвонков и устранение компрессии нервных корешков. Методом выбора, как правило, становится ламинэктомия с последующим формированием неподвижного сочленения позвонков (спондилодез).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Сен 2014)

Rubin написал(а):


> *который будет предупреждать смещение позвонков. *



А если смещение *УЖЕ* произошло, то что тогда, мышцы смогут возвратить позвонок в норму?


----------



## Rubin (9 Сен 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> если смещение УЖЕ произошло



Тут я не собираюсь спорить с гуру ножа и скальпеля - извините.

Но если нет ярко выраженного болевого синдрома, который не может быть устранён другими способами, то нужно искать консервативные способы лечения (но при нежелании их искать - такое тоже бывает), то конечно, как говорил Аркадий Райкин: "Урезать так урезать..."


----------



## La murr (10 Сен 2014)

Rubin написал(а):


> ...Но если нет ярко выраженного болевого синдрома, который не может быть устранён другими способами, то нужно искать консервативные способы лечения...


Помимо ярко выраженного болевого симптома существует ряд показаний для экстренного либо планового оперативного вмешательства. И я, как пациентка форума, ответственно заявляю, что далеко не всегда проблема решается консервативным лечением. На форуме никто никого не призывает бежать под нож хирурга - многим форумчанам удаётся улучшить своё состояние с помощью адекватного лечения и правильной двигательной активности (форум всем в помощь!), но есть отдельные случаи, когда операция неизбежна. И, поверьте, это не конец жизни!
Своим общеобразовательным постом лично меня Вы не впечатлили - всё пройдено и пережито на собственном опыте. А полезной и познавательной информации на форуме предостаточно.


----------



## Rubin (10 Сен 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> меня Вы не впечатлили


Я никого не собираюсь впечатлить, извините...

Просто хочу разобраться...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Сен 2014)

Rubin написал(а):


> Просто хочу разобраться...


В чем, собственно? Вы потратили время, чтобы изложить банальные и спорные умозаключения (подозреваю что не Ваши), но не задали Ваши вопросы. Что же Вам не понятно в методике спондилодеза? Или Вам интересно для чего все это? Тогда ответ прост - это эксперимент, не нашедший широкого применения в силу ограниченности лечебных возможностей.


----------



## Rubin (10 Сен 2014)

*Леонид Михайлович*, спасибо! 

На форуме я часто встречаю специфические термины, и мой предыдущий пост - это копи-паст статьи, в которой разъясняется несколько терминов...

Метод фиксации, как я понимаю из ваших слов: 



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> это эксперимент, не нашедший широкого применения в силу ограниченности лечебных возможностей.



Из своего жизненного опыта я убедился в огромных возможностях самовосстановления организма - если ему не мешать, а помогать... при фиксации мы полностью лишаем организм возможности к восстановлению повреждений... это экстренная мера, при отсутствии альтернативы, так?

Ещё раз спасибо...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Сен 2014)

Rubin написал(а):


> это экстренная мера, при отсутствии альтернативы, так?


Да именно так. Но перечисленные Вами состояния:


Rubin написал(а):


> Дегенеративно-дистрофическое поражение межпозвонкового диска
> Нестабильность позвоночного сегмента
> Деформация позвоночника
> Спондололистез


вполне себе имеют альтернативные варианты лечения.


----------

